# Drink water? No, only wants to eat ice! What about your dog?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I know that raw fed dogs drink a lot less water because of the water content of their food.
Hans has never been a big water drinker, but lately, he just about refuses to touch it.
After a walk, when he comes back with his tongue hanging out, I try to give him water half an hour later, after he cools down somewhat.
Not interested. 
Am hour later, he still won't drink water. However, he digs right in if I give him a cup of crushed ice.
I give him ice throughout the day, because he does not touch his water bowl, and I think he needs water during the day because his meal is at 9 PM. I do believe he needs more water than what the food provides.
Any thoughts? How much water do your raw fed dogs drink?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

dogs and people that crave ice usually have an iron deficiency


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> dogs and people that crave ice usually have an iron deficiency


Had a CBC done a few weeks ago, everything checked, everything perfectly normal.
What about the water question?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no choice then.
ice cold water slows / impairs digestion.

one thing a dog cannot resist is liquid whey , which I get fresh as a by product of "greek" yogurt making. 

put water down -- add a few grains, a frugal pinch of salt , and a drop of raw honey , a teaspoon of braggs or other cider vinegar "with mother" - and leave it .

the dog may be reacting to increased levels of chlorine or fluoride . If that is the case see what happens with reverse osmosis water where you have remineralised it with Concen-Trace . 

give the dog a bit more of the red meat or a snack of liver just to be sure on the iron


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We use only RO water. He eats two pounds of beef based raw a day, with Feedsentials.
Thank you, I will definitely flavor the water and see if that does the trick!
Going to go find Concentrace right now.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh ! you have to remineralize reverse osmosis water for drinking purposes ConcenTrace® Trace Mineral Drops - Trace Minerals Research


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona does both. She is on raw diet and still drinks water and will eat ice. So maybe it is your water.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

